# Ahi (no "ahí")



## mjmuak

!holaaa! ?Cómo estamos esta tarde??

Comentaba Argótide lo siguiente en el post "qué tal":



Argótide said:


> Tal vez mi comentario iría mejor en otro hilo, pero ese mismo concepto del "¿qué tal?", otra expresión similar que se usa mucho en mi país, es *¿cómo la ves? / ¿cómo la ven? / ¿cómo la ve? *, a veces con añadiduras como *¿cómo la ve desde ahi?* (ojo, "ahi" y no "ahí") **


 
Me llama la atención lo del "ahi", porque yo también digo mucho "ahi" en lugar de "ahí" en frases como:

!Vete por ahi! (Piérdete)
Andará por ahi (no sé dónde está)

Si en estos ejemplos dijese "ahí" estaría indicando una dirección, un sitio concreto, imagino que por eso hago la "distinción".

?Qué opináis?? ?Pasa esto en otros sitios??

Gracias


----------



## hosec

Yo creo que lo que pasa es que el español tiene tendencia a la pronunciación llana (y llamamos "Míguel" a Miguel, "Jésus" a Jesús, "Joáquin" a Joaquín, "Rúben" a Rubén...) igual que otras lenguas tienen tendencia a la aguda (el francés, ¿no?) o a la esdrújula.

Saludos.


----------



## mjmuak

Gracias, hosec.

Es posible, pero en las frases que he puesto, si digo "ahí" cambia el sentido, por lo menos para mí y los de mi pueblo (quizá no todos, pero hay muchos que lo usan así también). ?No es curioso que "ahí" sea concreto y "ahi" no lo sea???? Aunque imagino que si me dicen "vete por ahí" y no me indican una dirección, es que me están diciendo que me vaya...


----------



## Mariarayen

Supongo que es una cuestión del lugar, en mi país se usa mucho en el campo ahi en lugar de ahí, pero la significación es la misma. Y cuando yo les decía a mis hijos vayanse a jugar por ahí (con acento) también significaba que salieran de mi vista, como vos decís que significa el ahi. Ahora recuerdo también la forma campera para indicarte un lugar: "ahicito nomás"

¿Sabés? Me quedé pensando antes de enviar este post y vi que sos de Andalucía, en el campo en mi país aún se conserva mucho el hablar andaluz ¿Vendrá de ahí el ahi?


----------



## Alexis Advance

Pero al decir "Vete por ahi", como lo has expuesto, sí indicas lugar, por lo que debe ser "Vete por ahí". Indicas un lugar indeterminado, pero que no por eso deja de ser un lugar.

Sucede lo mismo con "Andará por ahi", que debe ser "Andará por ahí", ya que señalas un lugar, y en este caso sí es un lugar determinado.


----------



## hosec

Para mí, "ahí" y "ahi" indican exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Si, aquí en México también usamos ahí y ahi.
¿Dónde está Fulanita? Por ahi, en el patio, anda pásate.
Oye ahi te dejo mis cosas, ahorita regreso.
etc.


----------



## Alexis Advance

hosec said:


> Para mí, "ahí" y "ahi" indican exactamente lo mismo.


De acuerdo con hosec.
No logro entender la diferencia que hacen entre ambos términos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México ahi (suena igual que hay o ay, y mucha gente así lo escribe, erróneamente) lo usamos de forma diferente a ahí. De hecho, para darle exactitud al ahi decimos ahi mero (exactamente ahí).


----------



## josé león

mjmuak said:


> !holaaa! ?Cómo estamos esta tarde??
> 
> Comentaba Argótide lo siguiente en el post "qué tal":
> 
> 
> 
> Me llama la atención lo del "ahi", porque yo también digo mucho "ahi" en lugar de "ahí" en frases como:
> 
> !Vete por ahi! (Piérdete)
> Andará por ahi (no sé dónde está)
> 
> Si en estos ejemplos dijese "ahí" estaría indicando una dirección, un sitio concreto, imagino que por eso hago la "distinción".
> 
> ?Qué opináis?? ?Pasa esto en otros sitios??
> 
> Gracias


 
En el Ecuador pasa, exactamente, eso. 

Aunque, en lenguaje escrito, posiblemente se "oiga", como se comentó, "por ay" o "porai"... 

Saludos
jl


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es cierto, *mjmuak*, que en Andalucía se suele decir mucho eso de *vete por ahi*, con acento tónico en la *a*. 

Hay que decir que, por lo general, cuando decimos esa expresión acompañamos la palabra con un gesto de la mano abierta y hacia arriba, como invitando a la persona a que se aleje. En realidad, le estamos pidiendo que se vaya de nuestro lado, que se vaya lejos, que se vaya *por* *ahí*...


----------



## Betildus

Me imagino que sólo es para diferenciar el sentido.
- Ahí está (indicando un lugar preciso)
- Vete por ahí (pero pronunciado ahi significaría algo así como: vete, no quiero verte)

Sea como sea, independiente de cómo lo pronunciemos, se escribe *ahí.*


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:
  Leyendo este hilo, me encuentro que tanto Hosec como Alexis, no ven diferencia entre una y otra pronunciación.

  Es que escrito no es lo mismo, no causa la misma impresión que en el lenguaje oral, que a la vez puede variarlas con las inflexiones de la voz y su acompañamiento gestual.

  Esas son sutilezas propias de cada lugar donde se usan. Dentro del habla popular salvadoreña *"por ahi* (porai), tiene connotaciones diferentes: Fastidio, desinterés, apatía, dureza, abulia, desprecio, enojo, etc.

  Como Toño Torreón y José León acotan, lo que sucede en sus lugares de residencia, sucede igual en El Salvador.
*por ahí *es más concreto, 
*por ahi* (porai) es indefinido,.

  Saludos


----------



## carzante

He vivido en Madrid durante muchos años, y decir "ahi" era norma, fuese cual fuese el grado de concreción:

-No sé qué habrá sido de mi chaqueta, andará por ahi perdida. (indefinido)
-¡Pues ahi tienes la chaqueta, encima del sofá! (más definido)

Llevo ya mucho tiempo en Vigo y NADIE de aquí utiliza la forma llana de "ahi", sino  siempre "ahí". Esto me confirmó que se trata de una variedad geográfica. Cuando oigo a alguien decir "ahi" en seguida averiguo que es forastero (no gallego).

Saludiños, foristas


----------



## mjmuak

!Gracias gente!

Pues me encuentro con que en EL SAlvador también se usa así, qué curioso, y que en MAdrid también dicen "ahi", pero que no se dice en el norte.

Me quedo con la explicación que daba al principio hosec, porque ayer lo estuve discutiendo con mi novio  y me di cuenta de que, si bien en las frases que daba digo normalmente "ahi", le pongo el acento en la "i" según me dé, me sorprendí diciendo "vete por ahí"...

Besos y, gracias otra vez!


----------



## Argónida

Víctor Pérez said:


> Es cierto, *mjmuak*, que en Andalucía se suele decir mucho eso de *vete por ahi*, con acento tónico en la *a*.


 
 ¡Qué curioso que te suene andaluz lo de "vete por *ahi*". A mí me suena muy madrileño. Por aquí no se dice, pero es que Andalucía es muy grande y mjmuak y yo no somos de la misma zona. Si queréis una versión gaditana profunda de la expresión, ahí va: *"Teh qui puí ya".*

mjmuak, yo estoy de acuerdo con los que han dicho que "vete por *ahi*" y "vete por *ahí*" no varian sustancialmente en su significado. Son sólo dos maneras distintas de pronunciar lo mismo.


----------



## Argótide

Ya que fue un comentario mío lo que inició este hilo, quisiera decir algo al respecto.  Yo sí percibo una diferencia entre "ahi" y "ahí".  Para mí, simplemente es cuestión de registro.  Yo siempre uso "ahi" en contextos informales, y "ahí" en los formales.

¡Saludosss!


----------



## mjmuak

Argótide said:


> Ya que fue un comentario mío lo que inició este hilo, quisiera decir algo al respecto. Yo sí percibo una diferencia entre "ahi" y "ahí". Para mí, simplemente es cuestión de registro. Yo siempre uso "ahi" en contextos informales, y "ahí" en los formales.
> 
> ¡Saludosss!


 
Sí, eso es cierto, a un extranjero le ensenaría que se dice "vete por ahí".



Argónida said:


> ¡Qué curioso que te suene andaluz lo de "vete por *ahi*". A mí me suena muy madrileño. Por aquí no se dice, pero es que Andalucía es muy grande y mjmuak y yo no somos de la misma zona. Si queréis una versión gaditana profunda de la expresión, ahí va: *"Teh qui puí ya"*.


 
Sí que es curioso, porque mi novio es de Sevilla y también dice "ahi" algunas veces, y normalmente vosotros habláis más parecido.



Gracias por los comentarios, gente


----------



## mirx

Yo igual, quiero decir, yo también los distingo.

Vete por ahí. Por ese sendero y luego toma la izquierda y ya estás.
Vete por ahi. Vete a donde se te de la gana, simplemente vete.

Así se usa en México y son muy distintos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Argónida said:


> Si queréis una versión gaditana profunda de la expresión, ahí va: *"Teh qui puí ya".*



Pese a mi condición de gaditano, eso, sí, eternamente exiliado, debo admitir que me ha costado reconocer en esta... _expresión _transcrita por *Argónida* la popular invitación *te quieres ir para allá.* Claro que visto lo visto, estoy dispuesto a sorprenderme aún más...


----------



## chicaswing

Hola foreros, espero que estén bien por sus lares al igual que yo... 
Les cuento que para mí es un poco raro eso de decir "ahi" por "ahí" aunque después de leer los posts coincido con los que dicen que es lo mismo lo que con diferente pronunciación o acentuación, acá en Cuba siempre decimos "ahí" y no siempre es con tono despectivo o sea con ganas de mandarte para ..... 
Chao....


----------



## Adjoa

JABON said:


> Como Toño Torreón y José León acotan, lo que sucede en sus lugares de residencia, sucede igual en El Salvador.
> *por ahí *es más concreto,
> *por ahi* (porai) es indefinido,.
> 
> Saludos


 
Aquí en Cataluña también hacemos mucha distinción tanto en el significado como en la pronuncia. A pesar de que la forma correcta para escribirlo sea "ahí" nosotros solemos escribir "poray" cuando no es formal.

Me voy *poray* - Indica un lugar indefinido y además lejano
Me voy por *ahí* - Suele ir acompañado de un gesto que señala a dónde concretamente y suele ser un lugar cercano (el parque de enfrente, por ejemplo)


----------



## mirx

Adjoa said:


> Aquí en Cataluña también hacemos mucha distinción tanto en el significado como en la pronuncia. A pesar de que la forma correcta para escribirlo sea "ahí" nosotros solemos escribir "poray" cuando no es formal.
> 
> Me voy *poray* - Indica un lugar indefinido y además lejano
> Me voy por *ahí* - Suele ir acompañado de un gesto que señala a dónde concretamente y suele ser un lugar cercano (el parque de enfrente, por ejemplo)


 
Exactamente así es en México, si no quieres decir dónde estabas cuando alguien te lo pregunta también eso contestas.

¿Dónde andabas?
Por ahi, por ahi.


----------



## .DrAgO.

Pues creo que en lo que más se usa "ahi" o al menos yo es cuando digo:
¡Ahi voy! -que ha decir verdad pensaba que en realidad era un "Ahí voy" mal dicho.
Creo que aveces aquí, de hecho la mayoría de las veces, la gente suele usar ahí y ahi por igual...


----------



## Laztana

mjmuak said:


> !Gracias gente!
> 
> Pues me encuentro con que en EL SAlvador también se usa así, qué curioso, y que en MAdrid también dicen "ahi", pero que no se dice en el norte.



Hola mjmuak (me encanta tu avatar ),
en el norte sí que se dice, ¡anda, vete por ahi! es muy muy común, sobre todo los fines de semana que ya se sabe cómo somos las mujeres vascas cuando se nos acerca alguien para hablar... ja ja . fuera bromas, es un término bastante común pero no me había dado cuenta de la diferencia entre "ahi" y "ahí"  hasta hoy mismo.

saludos


----------



## mjmuak

Bueno, pues entonces no podemos decir que "ahi" sea un regionalismo, ?no? Lo decimos por el sur, lo dicen por Madrid, en Cataluña, en México, El Salvador... siempre en un registro familiar,  claro.

Lo curioso es lo del aparente cambio de significado. Yo decía al principio que "vete por ahi" es sinónimo de "piérdete" y que "vete por ahí" lo digo cuando indico una dirección concreta, y lo mismo opinan en otros lugares (hasta EL Salvador nos hemos ido!!), aunque me he dado de cuenta que "vete por ahí" también lo usaría para decir "piérdete", no se si dependerá del registro, de mi humor o de cuánto de lejos quiero que se vayan ;-p

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios


----------



## Jellby

.DrAgO. said:


> Pues creo que en lo que más se usa "ahi" o al menos yo es cuando digo:
> ¡Ahi voy! -que *a* decir verdad pensaba que en realidad era un "Ahí voy" mal dicho.
> Creo que *a veces* aquí, de hecho la mayoría de las veces, la gente suele usar ahí y ahi por igual...



Y es un "ahí voy" mal dicho, por supuesto.

Yo creo que es un fenómeno similar a la desparición de la "d" en las terminaciones "-ado"/"-ido": en principio no es correcto, pero hay expresiones coloquiales que no quedan del todo bien si se dicen con todas sus letras, como el famoso "echao p'alante" (si se dice "echado para adelante" no es lo mismo). Pues igual con "vete por ahi/poráhi/poray", que no siempre es equivalente a "vete por ahí".


----------



## mjmuak

Jellby, por una parte, quizá se trate de un fenómeno similar, pero por otra, con tantos milllones de personas que se comen, o mejor dicho, nos comemos las "d", ?no será más esta pérdida por influencia nuestra??? No sé, quizá el fenómeno de la desaparición de la "d" en el centro-norte de la península sea muy antiguo en el castellano (en el francés existió, ?por qué no iba a pasar algo parecido en castellano?), pero yo diría que en la acualidad se debe a que "nos copiáis".


----------



## Jellby

mjmuak said:


> ...pero yo diría que en la acualidad se debe a que "nos copiáis".



¿Quién a quién? Yo soy de "Badajó"


----------



## mjmuak

AHHH ahí te he _pillao_!! Que no he dicho andaluces, he dicho los que nos comemos letras!!!!! Es que la frontera andaluza no está muy clara, tenemos que ir a la requeteconquista!!

Pues eso, que en todo el sur nos comemos letras, y en Canarias, y en muchos países de América. Lo que no sé es si ahora en el norte se las comen por _contaminación_ o si el fenómeno ya existía antes...

Que nos vamos del tema!!

En portugués también se dice _ahí (_aí), en catalán también?? Quizá sean restos de alguna forma antigua (como lo de los artículos antes de los nombres propios que comentábamos en otro post).


----------



## Argónida

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pese a mi condición de gaditano, eso, sí, eternamente exiliado, debo admitir que me ha costado reconocer en esta... _expresión _transcrita por *Argónida* la popular invitación *te quieres ir para allá.* Claro que visto lo visto, estoy dispuesto a sorprenderme aún más...


 
¡¡Gaditano y te ha costado entenderla!!  O llevas demasiado tiempo fuera, o debería haber puesto la versión completa con "pisha" al final. 
Y no es "te quieres ir para allá", sino "te quieres ir por ahí ya":

Teh = te
Quí = quieres ir
Puí = por ahí
Ya = ya

Bueno, mjmuak, a lo mejor tienes razón  y la expresión se usa en Andalucía y yo no me he dado cuenta.

_(Uf, esto último más que nada para que no me borren el mensaje)._


----------



## Jellby

mjmuak said:


> AHHH ahí te he _pillao_!! Que no he dicho andaluces, he dicho los que nos comemos letras!!!!! Es que la frontera andaluza no está muy clara, tenemos que ir a la requeteconquista!!



Pero has dicho "nos copiáis", y en este caso yo sería más bien de los copiados 

De todas formas, creo que la desparación de la "d", como el "pa" o el "ahi" son fenómenos generales de "dicción" y no hay que buscarles muchas más vueltas.


----------



## chaquira16

Jellby said:


> De todas formas, creo que la desparación de la "d", como el "pa" o el "ahi" son fenómenos generales de "dicción" y no hay que buscarles muchas más vueltas.


 
Hola Jelby, hola a todos.

Más que fenómenos de dicción- que también- son fenómenos de desgaste. Si te has fijado esas "d" intervocálicas, sonoras,  suelen provenir de sordas que se han sonorizado,, después al ir entre vocales se debilita su pronunciación, luego el desgaste las hace "perderse" en la fonación. Este fenómeno se conoce en latín, y en otras lenguas romances. 
Ahora bien una cosa es lo que se dice y otra lo que se escribe, pero sobretodo lo que más choca al oído es la pronunciación insistente de "mandao", "hablao", etc de por ejemplo algunos comentaristas radiofónicos  del norte peninsular, no sé si pretendiendo hacerlo un rasgo extendido de habla o, por el contrario márcándolo fonéticamente por desconocimiento del fenómeno lingüístico.

En cuanto al objeto de este hilo yo, que también vivo en Andalucía hace muchos, muchos años, y tengo mis orígenes en una zona extremeña  de  influencia astur- leonesa, hace tiempo que escucho lo de "ahi", con valor despectivo; bastante más preciso que el "ahí".
Quizá el desplazamiento acentual se haya hecho con ese fin - no de forma consciente- por parte de los hablantes, sería una restricción de uso que provoca un cambio de significado contextual. Esto no es infrecuente: el trasvase de significados no sólo se da por los semas. 
No sé si lo que voy a decir a continuación es una barbaridad como ejemplo pero recuerdo que los dobletes prodújeron palabras distintas en función de un cambio de sílaba tónica.
_INTEGRUM > _íntegro, pero también "entero".

¡Vaya paliza que os he dado!


Saludos

Carmen


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Argónida said:


> ¡¡Gaditano y te ha costado entenderla!!  O llevas demasiado tiempo fuera, o debería haber puesto la versión completa con "pisha" al final.
> Y no es "te quieres ir para allá", sino "te quieres ir por ahí ya":
> 
> Teh = te
> Quí = quieres ir
> Puí = por ahí
> Ya = ya


 
*"Teh qui puí ya".*

Perdóname *Argony*, ¿estás segura de que no le falta una "*e*" a la frase transcrita?
No será más bien "*Teh quie puí ya*". Es que, con la *e* sí que le veo todo el sentido de *te quieres ir por ahi ya, pisha.* 
Sin la *e*, en mi modesta y torpe opinión, parece más bien te *quieres ir para allá*. Pero, no me hagas mucho caso, ha llovido mucho desde que dejé mi tierra...


----------



## jmx

chaquira16 said:


> Ahora bien una cosa es lo que se dice y otra lo que se escribe, pero sobretodo lo que más choca al oído es la pronunciación insistente de "mandao", "hablao", etc de por ejemplo algunos comentaristas radiofónicos del norte peninsular, no sé si pretendiendo hacerlo un rasgo extendido de habla o, por el contrario márcándolo fonéticamente por desconocimiento del fenómeno lingüístico.


Elidir la -d- de los participios en -ado (pero no en -ada, -ido, o -ida) es un rasgo común al castellano de toda la península, desde hace por lo menos un siglo. Ahora lo que no entiendo yo es a qué te refieres con lo de los comentaristas radiofónicos, si "una cosa es lo que se dice y otra lo que se escribe" pero estos señores no escriben sino que hablan, ¿ Qué es lo que tiene de extraño que lo digan así ?


----------



## jmx

Respecto a decir [ay] para "ahí", no creo que tenga nada que ver con ser despectivo, es simplemente la forma normal de decirlo, mientras que [a-í] sería una forma enfática. Aunque me ha sorprendido mucho la cubana que dice que ellos no lo dicen nunca como monosílabo.


----------



## María Madrid

Hablando de andaluz y "ahi", en este vídeo (minuto 2) se oye un ahí muy andaluz, o al menos jerezano, aunque en la "traducción" han puesto "No te muevas, no te muevas". Forma parte de un vídeo más largo, de 18 minutos, por si os apetece vel el entero. Esto es sólo un resumen del ya famoso Curzo dandalú. 

ahí en andaluz

Aquí también hay algunos ahí en andaluz, en este caso malagueño, probablemente de la comarca de la Axarquía. Saludos, 

otro ahí


----------



## Argónida

María Madrid said:


> Hablando de andaluz y "ahi", en este vídeo (minuto 2) se oye un ahí muy andaluz, o al menos jerezano, aunque en la "traducción" han puesto "No te muevas, no te muevas".


 
Efectivamente, y es un "ahí" agudo, claramente, ¿no?: "Tate ah*í*". A mí el "ahi" llano me sigue sonando "del norte".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El del minuto 4:05 corresponde exactamente al de este hilo, con interpretación gestual incluida.

¡Bravo *María*! Gracias por esta perla.


----------



## Argónida

Víctor Pérez said:


> El del minuto 4:05 corresponde exactamente al de este hilo, con interpretación gestual incluida.
> 
> ¡Bravo *María*! Gracias por esta perla.


 
Es verdad, Víctor, no había llegado hasta ese minuto. ¡Es la frase que yo puse, pero sin el "puí" (y sin el "pisha")! Cierto que hay una "ligera e" (teh qui*e* i ya), casi imperceptible.

P.D.: Por cierto... ¡¿Argony?!


----------



## María Madrid

Argónida said:


> Efectivamente, y es un "ahí" agudo, claramente, ¿no?: "Tate ah*í*". A mí el "ahi" llano me sigue sonando "del norte".


En realidad es más bien "téhte ahí", no crees? En cualquier caso coincido en que es un clarísimo ah*í*. Saludos,


----------



## mjmuak

Argónida said:


> Efectivamente, y es un "ahí" agudo, claramente, ¿no?: "Tate ah*í*". A mí el "ahi" llano me sigue sonando "del norte".


 

Yo nunca he oído ni he dicho "(es)tate *a*hi", siempre es "(es)tate ahí", supongo que es porque cuando dices esto estás indicando un sitio concreto y cuando digo "ahi" siempre es vago, inconcreto.

Me resulta muy curioso que te suene a algo del norte porque mi novio sevillanito y sevillista (contentísimo que me está este año!!) también dice "vete por ahi", estás segura de que nunca lo has oído en Cádiz??


----------



## Argónida

mjmuak said:


> Yo nunca he oído ni he dicho "(es)tate *a*hi", siempre es "(es)tate ahí", supongo que es porque cuando dices esto estás indicando un sitio concreto y cuando digo "ahi" siempre es vago, inconcreto.
> 
> Me resulta muy curioso que te suene a algo del norte porque mi novio sevillanito y sevillista (contentísimo que me está este año!!) también dice "vete por ahi", estás segura de que nunca lo has oído en Cádiz??


 
Ya no sé qué decir, mjmuak, porque además es que yo vivo precisamente en Sevilla. A lo mejor más que el "ahi" lo que me suena "del norte" es una determinada manera de pronunciar la frase. O que mi oído no percibe tan claramente el acento en la "a" en vez de en la "i", y la sigo oyendo como aguda. Qué sé yo. A veces no somos muy conscientes de lo que realmente oímos hasta que nos hacen reflexionar sobre ello, por lo que se ve.


----------



## mjmuak

Bueno, pues entonces te voy a pedir que pegues bien la orejilla a ver si lo oyes, porque a lo mejor resulta que a mi novio se le ha pegado de mí!!


----------

